# SLC front der. cable question



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I just received my Cervelo Soloist Carbon earlier this week and noticed something odd. The front der. cable, where it exits the frame right before attaching to the front der., is touching the side of the hole. Is there any reason to be concerned that the constant rubbing of the cable against the side of the hole could damage the carbon frame? I'm not sure if there is supposed to be a cable guide on this hole or not, but the bike shop didn't include one. Am I being paranoid,or is there a reason for concern here? Any suggestions for protecting my frame is there is a reason to be concerned? Thanks!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Everyone, I just received my Cervelo Soloist Carbon earlier this week and noticed something odd. The front der. cable, where it exits the frame right before attaching to the front der., is touching the side of the hole. Is there any reason to be concerned that the constant rubbing of the cable against the side of the hole could damage the carbon frame? I'm not sure if there is supposed to be a cable guide on this hole or not, but the bike shop didn't include one. Am I being paranoid,or is there a reason for concern here? Any suggestions for protecting my frame is there is a reason to be concerned? Thanks!


There has to be someone with Carbon Soloist that can answer this. If you don't get an answer in a couple of days, try posting over on the forum on Cervelo's website. 

I can tell you that on the aluminum Soloist the cables don't touch the sides of the hole, they're routed through cable guides on the bottom of the bottom bracket housing- but that's apples to oranges, carbon is a very different material and maybe Gerard figured it didn't need those. Post a picture if you can.


----------



## 3 Pin (Mar 22, 2006)

I am a shop mechanic and build alot of Cervelos. I always use housing liner where the front and rear der cables go through the cable guides. The cables should never touch carbon!

The frame comes with a piece for the front der but I like to use a longer piece and run it up into the frame. My SLC should be arriving at the shop tomorrow, when I get it built I will post a pic.

Robb


----------

